# Snakeheads



## Beachmover (Mar 21, 2019)

Can anyone please help me on finding a good spot to go after them? 
Will be fishing from the shore but don't mind bushwacking and hiking to get a decent spots. 
We would be coming down from northern Baltimore County. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

From shore I go to Mallows Bay or in the area, Bumpy Oak pond. I have caught snakehead from shore at both places. I used weed less frogs. Good luck!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Blackwater area, all the little bridges in that area. Fish off side of road, or bridges.
View attachment 59777


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The Blackwater area is experiencing an explosion of snakehead much like the Potomac did when first introduced. Just a minnow and bobber is all you need for Blackwater. 

Capt Mike


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I catch them in the Little Patuxent @ Savage Mill, but you can catch them anywhere in that river come mid-April.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Go to Black water area. Decoursy Bride, New Bridge, Bestpitch Ferry Boat ramp, and area, and a few more bridge areas to hit. Don't wast your time trying to catch them from shore on the Marshy hope Creek just because we have caught one now and then By-catch. You can fish anywhere along the roads back there. Take your camera you might get some good wild life pictures. OR you can stay close to home where a few guys caught one or two.  Believe it or not.


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

I am near Fort Washington, MD. Where are they hitting around here? I would like to catch some this year.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

You can try bumpy Oaks Road caught one out there. Thinking bout going out there tomorrow morning.


----------

